# My beans of the moment... coffeeBeanshopltd.co.uk



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I think I have found my roasters of choice at the moment.

Much prefer Coffee Bean Shop at the moment over Hasbean. A much darker roast and gets the traditional Espresso taste. Dark, bitter, chocolate, caramel.

None of this floral and fruity stuff for me! In espresso anyway









Have yet to try them as brewed as I'm enjoying the espresso far too much!

I have to date tried:


Old Java (no idea where these are on the website). N.B. These beans are huge and the Iberital MC2 took ages to grind them!

Guatemala El Fogon

Roaster Blend No. 4


Still got Java Arabica, Sumatra Mandheling and Columbian Bucaramanga get open as yet!









Their Fortnightly Promotion is brilliant... 4 x 250g for £14.99 + £4.76 delivery = £19.75. Making it £4.94 per bag!







Gotta be happy at that!

10% off at the moment too until the end of February. Use the code 'newsite10%' as the promotional code. Happy days.

Still got to have a go of Hands on Coffee... Hoping they are going to do a Free Delivery offer again soon


----------



## miguelbel (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds like a winner. I'll have a look at their website.

So far I have only tried beans roasted locally (I live in Cornwall) but Wouldn't mind trying something new!

Cheers.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I like Coffeebeanshop too. They send to Spain so it's perfect. They are a more traditional style roaster but they do not over roast which is important. I buy their old brown Java a lot and it's an easy bean to extract great coffee from. I also love their Indonesian beans. In fact, price-quality they are very good. Well worth a try IMO.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Guys, I wanted to buy the promotional 1kg offer... but can freezing them work to last me the month ?

I don't get through much at all at the moment - my wife is pregnant..!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

truecksuk said:


> Guys, I wanted to buy the promotional 1kg offer... but can freezing them work to last me the month ?
> 
> I don't get through much at all at the moment - my wife is pregnant..!


I honestly don't think you need to freeze them if you'll use it within a month. They come in Vacuum sealed plastic bags with a degas valve. I just stick them in a cool dark cupboard and by the time I'm on the last bag (which is usually the roasters blend) a few weeks later I often surprise myself thinking that it's been one of the best bags of the lot. Obviously once you open each bag you should store it in an airtight container but that's just common sense.

give it a go. Whats the worse thing that could happen? You end up with maybe one bag that is "slightly" past its best and probably still 100x better than any supermarket crap


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Allways good coffee from Coffee Bean Shop I agree 100% about the darker roasts, try the Monsoon Malabar it's very nice, the Old Brown Java has been replaced with the Java Arabica I think. If you like dark & rich, keep an eye on their site for Eithiopian Harrar to come on, absolutley lovely!


----------



## chequ3r (Feb 5, 2012)

I met Liz (the owner of this business) quite a few times when I was living in Ashford last year. Lovely lady who was always more than happy to share her knowledge of coffee / roasting with me (it's partly down to her why I now realise the importance of amazing quality coffee beans when making any coffee drinks). She had 1 huge and 2 smaller 'traditional' german roasters - I always thought helping with roasting batches of beans was an amazing experience.

I tried most of her blends and found the everyday espresso blend to be quite pleasant to be drank straight but found that it didn't quite cut through milk as I like. The old brown java and monsoon malaba were amazing when brewed in a press!


----------



## topgun23 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the code, used it on the 4 x 250g


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks from me too. Just put in an order for the Fortnightly promotion 4x250g delivered ~£18 bargain.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I received my beans. Now that is fast service. Roasted day of order and received the following day. Great stuff.

I have started on the Roasters Blend No.5. I can't seem to find this anywhere else on the website. Is it only available as part of the fortnight promo, or is it also known as something else?

Also, any tips for getting the best out of it? First couple of goes were 18g in 28g out in 28 secs, 38g in 32 secs. A touch bitter, second one was better, both good with milk.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I think they just ship you Roaster Blend #1-10 as part of every promo order. Not sure if they have specific characteristic or if it's just what evers left over from what they've been roasting that day?

I'm sure if you ask them they'll tell you. They're usually quite good at replying to questions. They've also got a farcebook page.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Think I might be a ristretto kind of guy.

Tightened the grind, 18g in 18g out 28 secs. Thick rich caramel, teeniest hint of bitterness. Yum.


----------

